# Mix under shower base and tubs



## Jbrad4d_iv (Oct 25, 2007)

What kind of mix do you guys use under a new shower base or tub? 

Will Structo Lite work? 

Thank you!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

i like non shrink grout for that


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Jbrad4d_iv said:


> What kind of mix do you guys use under a new shower base or tub?
> 
> Will Structo Lite work?
> 
> Thank you!


We've used structo lite for years with zero problems.


----------



## 3Kings Plumbing (Jan 2, 2008)

*Mix*

When I set a new tub, shower base , or whirlpool tub I set all mine in sakrete 1-1 1/2 bag under tub/shower units, 1/2- 1 bag on shower bases depends on size, and 2-3 bags for wirlpool depending how much of gap under tub there is.


----------

